# OK Im officially.........................



## Branchminnow (Jan 18, 2006)

....................hooked on quail hunting. I was able to go this past weekend and had a blast Im ready to build pens,buy dogs, buy shotguns whatever it takes , can anybody help?

My wife aint happy but man Im addicted.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to the Gentleman's Sport. 

For Shotguns- Chucks Firearms in Buckhead. I recommend a nice light little AYA SxS in 20 or 28 ga. 

For the quail trips of a lifetime- 

1. Any South Georgia high dollar plantation- you gotta do a horseback hunt. Just the tradition alone will be worth the price of admission. Wonderful way to spend a day afield.

2. South Texas- for Scaled quail and more Bobwhites than you will see in a lifetime. So many birds they don't even shoot singles on most of the places I have hunted.

3. Kansas- awesome terrain and wonderful bird hunting for Bobwhites.

4. Eastern Washington state- California and Mountain Quail , possibly Chukar and Hungarian Partridge for bonus birds. Wonderful scenery and some tough walking.

Buy a copy of Ben O. Williams book  "Hunting the Quails of North America"  it will set you on your head........

On my "life list" of hunting - a trip to Arizona for Gambels and Mearns Quail.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 18, 2006)

WOW you have been around I dont think Im ready for a 28 a 20 yes ,28 no. 
Sounds like some good advice Ill find the book and i will read it. Thanks.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 18, 2006)

Branch, 

Try Amazon for the book. It's hard to find locally.

Ben O. writes a fine story. He is a dog trainer of note from Montana.

Enjoy your new found love. It is a fine day afield spent behind the dogs.

I spend a few days every year in Jan and Feb chasing the "pottidges" If you want to go, maybe we can go to Burnt Pine or somewhere close.

AG


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey buddy the only thing standing in my way is the money and and an invite, I can earn the money but the invite sometimes is harder to get.


----------



## volguy (Jan 18, 2006)

*hey branch*

if you have a place to hunt, i have the dogs, two pointers.  just let me know.  volguy121@yahoo.com


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2006)

Thousands and thousands of dollars will make a purty fair start!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

volguy said:
			
		

> if you have a place to hunt, i have the dogs, two pointers.  just let me know.  volguy121@yahoo.com


Im working on it and Im looking for a place to buy the birds, also a decent dog myself.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> Thousands and thousands of dollars will make a purty fair start!!!


That aint funny,the wife dont think so either


----------



## nwgahunter (Jan 19, 2006)

*Place to but birds*



			
				Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Im working on it and Im looking for a place to buy the birds, also a decent dog myself.




Sorry, I meant buy birds

http://www.triplesquailfarm.com/

Looks like $150 for 50 birds when you buy them

I know one of the owners. They are good people. Ringgold isn't that far but I'm sure there is another farm between here and there


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

nwgahunter said:
			
		

> Sorry, I meant buy birds
> 
> http://www.triplesquailfarm.com/
> 
> ...


Ill keep em in mind I just found out one of my employees uncles has a quail farm here in Cherokee County hes gonna check on his for me. He sells to quail unlimited and a whole bunch of the plantations here on the North end of the state.


----------



## porkie (Jan 19, 2006)

*quail hunting*

If you are looking for some good dogs let me know , my brother lives down south ( louisville,ga) and he keeps some real good dogs on hand  . He would rather bird hunt then eat when he,s hungry. I don,t get to go down there much but I love quail hunting.Let me know and I will call him and see what he has got.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 20, 2006)

Quail hunting in Georgia is history.


----------



## ronnem (Jan 20, 2006)

*Quail*

Heading to South Texas the first weekend in Feb for some quail.  Wild birds are much more fun to hunt, then pen raised.  But any bird hunting with dogs is fun.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

porkie said:
			
		

> If you are looking for some good dogs let me know , my brother lives down south ( louisville,ga) and he keeps some real good dogs on hand  . He would rather bird hunt then eat when he,s hungry. I don,t get to go down there much but I love quail hunting.Let me know and I will call him and see what he has got.


Pm me with a ball park figure on a puppy


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> Quail hunting in Georgia is history.


Its certainly not what it used to be Ive got an older fellow that works fro me that said he remembered killing his first quail not 2 miles from here. He said he used to love it and his dad had some of the best dogs in the state.

They are trying their best to restore the wild population and having a little success.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

ronnem said:
			
		

> Heading to South Texas the first weekend in Feb for some quail.  Wild birds are much more fun to hunt, then pen raised.  But any bird hunting with dogs is fun.


Good Luck! Take some pics!


----------



## porkie (Jan 20, 2006)

*puppy*

Branchminnow - I will give my brother a call this weekend and see what he has or can get  with some prices. He has alot of friends that hunt with him that have some good dogs also. I don,t know what kind dog your are looking for but he has pointers , pretty dogs that can hunt. Nothing like watching a good dog work. I,ll get back with you after I talk to him. Maybe if we are lucky and we can get together with my brother on a dog we can talk him to carring us on a little bird hunt !!!!


----------



## captainhook (Jan 21, 2006)

I've got some jam up german shorthairs and when my superstar comes in heat she's going to get bred.






When I get tired of shooting quail I take her dove and duck hunting too. German shorthairs are skilled retrievers and loving dogs. Some can tend to hunt slow but it depends which line you get pups off. This dog is a go-getter, I hunt her in front of a vehicle or horse or on foot and they are not scared of briars.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 23, 2006)

PM me with a price on a pup or a drop dog either one I aint choosey.


----------



## dominantpredator (Jan 24, 2006)

Fetner Farms has dogs , pups, quail, and quail hunting. Give him (Jimmy Fetner) a call. He is a super guy.....334-863-0115


----------



## Hawghead (Jan 25, 2006)

Once you get into it...you will find yourself quail hunting and skipping some deer hunts for sure.  $3.00 a bird is about what we have been buying birds for in southeast ga.  Try looking at a trained dog possibly if you have the $$$. i would imagine they are running 2500.00 - 5000.00.

My great aunt has the prettiest ALL white english pointer out of the miller silver bullet line....only thing is...she never did really hunt it..more of a pet.

A friend of the family used to buy all his dogs down in leesburg,GA from robin gates  back in the day..dont know if he has many dogs now or not ...but he is still a top handler...you will see his name alot in quail unlimited magazines for field trial results.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 26, 2006)

Hawghead said:
			
		

> Once you get into it...you will find yourself quail hunting and skipping some deer hunts for sure.  $3.00 a bird is about what we have been buying birds for in southeast ga.  Try looking at a trained dog possibly if you have the $$$. i would imagine they are running 2500.00 - 5000.00.


I can already see that happening. If you are interested come on the woodys quail hunt with us.

BTW I have got to get a pup I cant spend that kind of $$$$$


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 12, 2017)

whatever happened to Branchminnow?


----------



## tobymiller (Jul 13, 2017)

I think NAVHDA is a great place to start.
Go to a training day.  You'll get exposure to different dog breeds, access to friendly people to answer questions, and it's fun.
http://midsouthnavhda.com/training-in-georgia.html


----------



## mecicon (Jul 17, 2017)

tobymiller said:


> I think NAVHDA is a great place to start.
> Go to a training day.  You'll get exposure to different dog breeds, access to friendly people to answer questions, and it's fun.
> http://midsouthnavhda.com/training-in-georgia.html



Durrrr, an eleven-year-old-thread.


----------

